# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  q tal es el libro de 13 escalones del mentalismo?

## Marcos Ruiz

q tal es el libro de 13 escalones del mentalismo? es bueno, o me recomendais otro?

----------


## Dramagic

si te gusta el mentalismo, es lo mejor en español.

recomendadisimo.

----------


## mago alber

Es lo esencial del mentalismo, y tienes para muchos años con este libro, como Dramagic te lo recomiendo muchisimo!

----------


## xicu

Para mi es un tratado completísimo sobre mentalismo. Cualquier tema lo encontrarás allí.

----------


## =]

a mi me gusta mucho ese libro.
no prove otro porke kon este tenes para años

----------


## Alejandro

> q tal es el libro de 13 escalones del mentalismo? es bueno, o me recomendais otro?


Muy bueno, merece la pena comprarlo. Si te vas a iniciar en el mentalismo aprenderás un montón y si ya estás metido tiene muy buenas ideas.

Saludos

Álex

----------


## Marcos Ruiz

wappppsss.. habrá que comprarlo :P

----------


## Iván Manso

Cuanto llevas en la magia?? Porque si llevas poco el Corinda es bastante vasto en su material y para empezar sin una base en cuanto a teoría y todas esas cosas importantes en la magia sería muy fuerte.

Si ya llevas unos años en esto pues es un libro que te enseñará no sólo técnicas y algunos juegos sino también ideas para incluso crear efectos nuevos. El Corinda no es un libro para aprender efectos de mentalismo sino más bien para aprender a hacer mentalismo con tu creatividad. 

Mirate si eso los libros de Annemann si quieres buen mentalismo. Ese hombre era increible.

Mi opinión

un saludo

----------


## tutela

> q tal es el libro de 13 escalones del mentalismo? es bueno, o me recomendais otro?


Hola Marcos, si te refieres al libro de Corinda " 13 Escalones del Mentalismo " no dudes en comprartelo, como dice Ivi, es un libro que te enseña a crear ademas de tener efectos muy interesantes. La verdad que tengo ese solo de mentalismo asi que mas no puedo decirte. Suerte.

----------


## ignoto

Cuidado con el mentalismo.
Tal vez te toque contratar a un enano.

----------


## kike

que weno ignoto, jajajaja  :Lol:

----------


## alfonsbes

Toca muchos palos y te da pistas para que tu crees tus propios efectos. es como un conjunto de minilibros de mentalismo. Una excelente inversion.

----------


## mr.magoo

Es el libro que uso anthony blake en sus principios para iniciarse como mentalista, solo he oido maravillas de este libro,.

----------


## BETONY &amp; MARGARIDA

Como dice Anthony Blake en el prólogo " es la Biblia" del mentalismo, si eres novato en la magia o no, poco importa, no lo dudes en comprartelo.

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Genial es el libro 13 escalones del mentalismo, pero no olvidemos la gran obra de Marko con los 3 volúmenes de Anneman, puedes sacar pero que muchos efectazos en estos volúmenes.
1º Te recomendaría la magia de Anneman y después el de Corinda, los 13 escalones

----------


## Raistlin

Si quieres estudiar mentalismo, yo creo que la biblia del mentalismo son los 13 escalones, super completo y con buenas explicaciones

----------

